# Something You Don't See Everyday



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A pheasant on a power line - it just sat there while I took the pic. Had no intentions of leaving any time soon.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw a grouse on the powerlines a couple years ago. Pretty weird. I guess they figured out that people watch the ditches for them and not the powerlines. oke: :wink: :wink:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I think that is a grouse Huey...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

DeltaBoy said:


> I think that is a grouse Huey...


I thought the same thing.....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> I think that is a grouse Huey...


Me too....crest on the head.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Me three...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> I think that is a grouse Huey...


Huey never has been much of an upland hunter.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Haha....I thought it was a grouse.....I just figured it to be a pheasant due to the sight.

Thanks for the ribbing gang. :lol:

I'm sitting here watching pheasants in my yard and on a daily occurrence I'm still blind.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i see grouse on power lines all the time haha


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

I Have seen a pheasant fly into a powerline before that was pretty funny.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

Thats funny....don't feel too bad...at least you didn't mistake a lawyer for a quail.


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

Talk about strange places to see grouse!

I was playing golf the other day and saw one on the green of the 175 yard second hole. It was the first time I saw a partridge on a par three.


----------

